# Question on Whelen LED Hide-a-ways



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

*Guys, I was just curious if someone could help me out here. I was looking at the Whelen LED hide-a-ways and I was wondering if anyone on here had them installed on their truck. Are the LED hide-a-ways brighter then a comparable 60 watt strobe hide-a-way system ??  Are the LED's brighter then a comparable 90 watt hide-a-way system ?? 

I never had a set on any of my trucks but I have seen them on other trucks on the road. I have seen some sets at night that I think are not worth the money then also I have seen hide-a-ways that are super bright and impressed me very much. Any comments would be more then welcome. 

I was throwing the idea around of putting a set on my 2008 F-350 Superduty. I recently ordered a Whelen magnet mount Mini-Justice light bar for my roof and am supposed to get it UPS in a couple of days. I was thinking of getting a four corner hide-a-way system to complement my lightbar and am curious which direction I should go. Should I go LED or strobe, if strobe 60 or 90 watt ?  Clear bulbs or amber--It seems to me the clear ones are much brighter then the colored bulbs and in Ohio here the clear bulbs are legal. Also, what about enough space in the front lights and the rear taillights ? I know the strobe bulbs are bigger then the LEDS. Will I have enough room to put the strobes in the rear lights or should I spend the extra money and get the smaller LED lights because of lack of space concerns ? Any help would be greatly appreciated being that before I buy I want to make sure I have enough room for them to fit and function correctly.

*


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Whelen Vertex is awsome heres a video


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

Fiafighterdude;698142 said:


> Whelen Vertex is awsome heres a video


Very cool video there Fia !  I am just curious which way I should go with my 2008 F-350 Superduty. I have read here that there is not much room in the back reverse lights for the hideaway strobes (no problem in the fronts) and that if you put the bulbs in the red taillights it really cuts down on the flash it produces so I just wanted to get some input by someone on here that might have installed them on a 2008 Ford Superduty. Hopefully I will get some feedback by some fellow members here today because I want to make sure I know what I want and what is feasible before I put down the cash for a system.


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

If space is an issue, go with LED because you don't have to worry about how much room there is around the lighthead and melting the housing. LED's don't give off heat like strobe tubes do, so clearance is not an issue. Also, the LED's do not put nearly the drain on your electrical system that strobes do. For LED, you could easily do amber LEDs and you get true amber color, not the washed out yellow of strobes.

If you decide to go strobe, go for the 90watt, you'll be glad you did and stick with the clear tubes


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

NickGB;699092 said:


> If space is an issue, go with LED because you don't have to worry about how much room there is around the lighthead and melting the housing. LED's don't give off heat like strobe tubes do, so clearance is not an issue. Also, the LED's do not put nearly the drain on your electrical system that strobes do. For LED, you could easily do amber LEDs and you get true amber color, not the washed out yellow of strobes.
> 
> If you decide to go strobe, go for the 90watt, you'll be glad you did and stick with the clear tubes


*Thanks for the input there Nick. I went back and read the other threads in this forum on this subject and if I go with the strobe kit the rear reverse lights in my 2008 F-350 Superduty are out of question but the 90 watt strobe kit is very bright and works well in the rear taillights with plenty of room. I also found out the 15 foot cable in the kit will not be long enough to reach my rear lights being that I have a extended cab truck. I will have to get 20 or 25 foot cables to ensure enough slack to properly install them. I am leaning towards getting the 90 watt Whelen strobe kit being the price compared to the LED's and that I will not be running them for extended periods of time though I was told if they are installed properly they will not melt the bezels. I do know many local police departments here where I live use the same kit with years of reliable service. I think the 90 watt strobe hideaways will be a nice complement to my new Whelen Mini-justice LED lightbar. I will think it over for a while though before I make the purchase. SIRENNET has the 90 watt 4-head kit for $198.00.*


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a Whelen 90 watt 4 head system in my 08 Chevy and it is really bright. You might try looking at Strobesnmore.com as they have a great selection and are really good about getting items out timely.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

Hamelfire;699912 said:


> I have a Whelen 90 watt 4 head system in my 08 Chevy and it is really bright. You might try looking at Strobesnmore.com as they have a great selection and are really good about getting items out timely.


*Thanks for the input there Hamel. I have a 2008 superduty and the only thing holding me back from buying the 90 watt strobe system is making sure there is sufficient room in the taillight housing to safely install them. There is plenty of room in the front but in the back the clear reverse housing is way to small for the strobes but there is more room in the taillight housing. I need to talk to someone that has this system installed in their 2008 superduty just to make sure. *


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

You could use the rear red taillight then if theres no room in the reverse light. I thnik a 90 watt 4 head kit would compliment the mini justice nicely.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the new lights on the super duty are not good to get amber in the rear i go with lin3 mounted on the rear


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Jerry B, check to see if ford is like chevy and has pre drilled punch out holes in rear lights. Also I have been told that rear facing red is illegal but in Mn a trooper told me that if the rear strobes flash in unison that you can have tehm for safety for backing into a road. It is no different than your flashers being on only a lot brighter. Front corners are nice for day ops but at night I shut my fronts off as the reflection off the balde is unreal.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

Hamelfire;700341 said:


> Jerry B, check to see if ford is like chevy and has pre drilled punch out holes in rear lights. Also I have been told that rear facing red is illegal but in Mn a trooper told me that if the rear strobes flash in unison that you can have tehm for safety for backing into a road. It is no different than your flashers being on only a lot brighter. Front corners are nice for day ops but at night I shut my fronts off as the reflection off the balde is unreal.


*Hi there Hamel. I don't think I need to worry about putting them in the red taillights here in Ohio. Things are real lax here in Ohio. Guys drive around at night all the time with the hideaways in amber and white, and some also in the red taillights. I do not think that would be an issue here in Ohio. I just got to find a guy who has installed them on a 08' Ford Superduty before I go ahead and buy them. I can get a 90 watt Whelen 4 corner complete system for $198.00. Not worried about price, just the issue with the rear taillights and once I get some positive input I will order them pronto and get em' installed.*


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

kitn1mcc;700336 said:


> the new lights on the super duty are not good to get amber in the rear i go with lin3 mounted on the rear


If I get the 90 watt kit I will get clears and mount them inside the taillight. Ohio is pretty lax on light issues unlike other states. We got many guys running around with hideaways at night in the taillights and never seen or heard of anyone getting written up for it.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I know several people with 07 and 08 fords with them I will try to get some pics soon and post them here for viewing


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

Hamelfire;700411 said:


> I know several people with 07 and 08 fords with them I will try to get some pics soon and post them here for viewing


Thanks Hamel.  Just remember the taillights on the 07's are different then the 08's. The 2008 is the first year of the redesigned bodystyle. Mine is an 08'.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres a few videos of my truck
i have a 90w whelen strobe kit with 6 bulbs
2 clear in headlights 2 amber in front turn signals and 2 clear in tailights


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

ColliganLands;700468 said:


> heres a few videos of my truck
> i have a 90w whelen strobe kit with 6 bulbs
> 2 clear in headlights 2 amber in front turn signals and 2 clear in tailights


*Very nice Colligan.  Colligan, any issues with the bezels getting hot or melting with your truck ???? *


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no issues at all they work great and dont really feel too hot either


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Whelen Vertex LED in an '08 SuperDuty, shows just HOW CLOSE you can mount the LEDs to the light bulb.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

NickGB;702014 said:


> Whelen Vertex LED in an '08 SuperDuty, shows just HOW CLOSE you can mount the LEDs to the light bulb.


Hi there Nick.  I think Collin's truck has the 90 watt strobe kit if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

nick you could have put the bulb higher or lower to avoid that?
my truck has a 90w strobe kit the vertex was just coming out when i did mine


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

jerry b.;702024 said:


> Hi there Nick.  I think Collin's truck has the 90 watt strobe kit if that is what you are referring to.


Nope, I was just fighting with the pictures. All set now. Also Colligan's video really does not do the 90watt kit justice.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

NickGB;702032 said:


> Nope, I was just fighting with the pictures. All set now. Also Colligan's video really does not do the 90watt kit justice.


absolutley correct on that
i had some old videos that were better but i cant find them
its 100x brighter in person


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Check this out to see just how great the Vertex LEDs are:

http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=2005NissanArmada030.flv

Watch the video till the end.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea im definately going to be using them for my next truck and other installs better light i think,smaller size, and lower amp draw
but i already had my strobe kit in before i knew about those
trying to get the old video to upload to you tube for comparisson purposes


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

I installed a set of LED's in my headlights and backup lights they do the trick. The advantage for me is that the LED's come in blue so when im running the plow the headlights in the truck are off making the blue really show up, but the idiots on the road still dont pay attention. Ihave an 08 GMC and to take out the headlights is a SOB of a job i just drilled down from the top the taillights were easy.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

ColliganLands;702063 said:


> yea im definately going to be using them for my next truck and other installs better light i think,smaller size, and lower amp draw
> but i already had my strobe kit in before i knew about those
> trying to get the old video to upload to you tube for comparisson purposes


Alright so I am looking on youtube to find the hide aways I want and bammm. Guess whos truck I see.....

Can you send me a link of where I can buy those hide-aways you have in this video.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hey those are the videos im looking for lol
i got them from www.galls.com
but ill get you a link to the cheapest place


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres a link to a bunch of videos of the strobes
these are old before the light bar or anything
http://www.youtube.com/user/ColliganLandscaping


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I would be worried about the light bulb damaging the lens on the vertex.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

murphyslaw;702662 said:


> I would be worried about the light bulb damaging the lens on the vertex.


I was told by someone who used to work for whelen that the lens covering the vertex lights is only plastic and if the light bulb (reverse light) gets too hot it can melt it, if they are too close to each other..

I decided to go with the led vertex in my front turn signals only for this reason. In the back i have led lights mounted on my tool box.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Personally I think in the back strobes are more visible in the reverse light. I notice alot of guys do the tail light but when the brake lights come on it is hard to see the strobes flash. Just got a new 08 I'm planning on the 4 hide aways and 6 leds. 2 on each corner of the side boxes (side& rear), and two more either on the mirrors or the side front fenders under the emblem. Anyone ever mount them on the mirror?


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

jt5019;703067 said:


> I was told by someone who used to work for whelen that the lens covering the vertex lights is only plastic and if the light bulb (reverse light) gets too hot it can melt it, if they are too close to each other..
> 
> I decided to go with the led vertex in my front turn signals only for this reason. In the back i have led lights mounted on my tool box.


The install that I posted was done by a whelen authorized dealer and a municipal outfitter, so if the LED fails from the taillight bulb, they will be replacing it for free. You could easily move the LED head slightly farther away from the lightbulb.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought 2 amber TIR3's and 2 amber Vertex, I'm hoping to get them in by the end of next week and post some vids for you.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

So for the 08+ Super Duties, the best option in a 6 light kit is the Vertex?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i can mount a clear tube in the 08 reverse no problem...strobe...just did 2 sets


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Key rule-of-thumb for strobe installs: * you need a sphere the size of a tennis ball in order to avoid melting issues (lens or reflector).

*Key rule-of-thumb for Vertex installs: *LEDs are destroyed by heat. Do not place near or above any steady-burning signal lamp or headlamp or you will significantly shorten the life of the product (and perhaps change color of the light). Important note: when installing behind colored lens, match the Vertex color to the lens (e.g. red Vertex under brake/tail/turn lens) for maximum intensity. No worries with color under clear lenses.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

You are much better off putting them in a lens where the factory bulb will be off when the strobe is on, for example a daytime running light or a reverse light. On my chevy i have a white in each high beam, a blue in each daytime running light lens (switched separately, used for fire) and a clear in each amber turn signal. My old truck had them in the red lens and they barely showed up when the taillights were on. I know on the fords there is no amber turn lens, so you may want to use the reverse light (rear). I'll post pics when i get home.


----------

